# Kingfish Heaven at Jax Beach Pier 7/30/05



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello Gang,
Well, Another productive day at The Pier with Kings being brought up and over the rail like fishing a tuna boat.
Granted, we lost a few due to gaff and reel errors but live and learn. here are yesterdays king fest photos CLICK HERE


----------



## reeseb1 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Nice Kings*

I was there watching those guys take fish to get weighed in. It was definitely something I dont see where I'm from. Maybe the next time I hit JAX pier i'll have to participate in some of that King action.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Joe*

The one from today 7/31, is a blatant and terrible photoshop job of Curtis from the day before. Just thought I would let you know. Still some real nice kings they got there.


----------



## reeseb1 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Freaky Photo*

So that's why that white guy has black arms. I just thought he ran out of sunblock after he did his face


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)




----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That top pic is a J O A K, joke.....  

Surely that's how it was meant.....


----------

